# kevent 2 may have been dropped

## hookme

Im running a Intel nuc as a small server handeling routing/fw/torrenting, you name it.

Lately ive been running all my traffic (1gbit connection) thrue a wireguard vpn, the problem is for my cabeled lan (eth1), im using a usb3 gbit adapter.

After a while it seems i get some kind of buffer overflow or something with the message :   kernel: ax88179_178a 2-4:1.0 eth1: kevent 2 may have been dropped

after that all routing from eth0(wan) to eth1(lan) stop working (wifi still routes fine using the wlan0 interface) and the connection locally to router and router to net works fine, it just stops forwarding.

Done the usual browsing on the subject and seemed to be fairly common problem on the pi systems a while back but dosnt really give me a permanent fix.

If im not running any heavy traffic its fine for quite some time, problem comes when torrenting and such when alot of data is moved, hence is suspect some kind of overflow.

The usb gbit adapter.

```

[    0.920764] scsi host4: usb-storage 1-3:1.0

[    1.014960] usb 2-4: new SuperSpeed USB device number 2 using xhci_hcd

[    1.034114] usb 2-4: New USB device found, idVendor=0b95, idProduct=1790

[    1.035841] usb 2-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    1.037880] usb 2-4: Product: AX88179

[    1.039673] usb 2-4: Manufacturer: ASIX Elec. Corp.
```

[Moderator edit: added [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

## ct85711

Well, doing some searching about the kevent message, I did for sure narrow down that it is thrown from the kernel's usb networking code.  I noticed on one site, what what klevent 2 may be, but never could verify; but it seems it is a EVENT_RX_MEMORY error; so that would 

Sadly, I am not sure on what you can do to reduce/correct your issue.

----------

## hookme

Well it only happends when forwarding all traffic through the wireguard interface, and is resolved the second i dc from the tunnel. A hard reboot is pretty much the only thing that completely solves it, tryed fiddeling around with the vm.min_free_kbytes size in sysctl but at most it extends the time before the error accour. Thank you for looking into it.

----------

